# 2015 Nissan Sentra SV clicking noise



## dwgang (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi all, I’ve got a clicking/tapping noise when accelerating and decelerating. I’ve noticed when decelerating and I shift into neutral, the sound goes away. 

One diagnosis from one shop I took to was a strut and the axle assembly. I have my doubts about the strut since the noise does not happen when I’m in neutral. 

I suspect it is indeed the cv/axle assembly. I’ve got 73K on it. 

Any other theories?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the noise occur when the vehicle is not moving and the engine is idling; if so, does the noise change in intensity when you rev the engine up?


----------

